# Polk's Generation Next - - WHAT?!!



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know whether any of you have checked this site lately, but it is now a Caribbean vacation site. Still has the old site's address on the address line. No contact information unless one becomes a member (not gonna' happen!!). No way to find out what happened to the trains.

Somebody was at ECLSTS with a Baldwin Shark Diesel - looking like a pre-production model with matching Aristo Craft boxes. I did not go up to the booth, as I am no longer interested in buying sparkies. Still, I was curious after the fact and thought I would check the Generation Next site. Yeah well, nothing to see there, folks!

Did anybody take time to find out about the Baldwin Sharks? Just curious as to whether it may be an actual release.

I'll just keep playing my steel drums and let others spring for the trip.










Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Dave,

It was reported last summer on another forum that Polk was shutting down. Don't know the validity of the report. Link: http://www.gscaletrainforum.com/index.php?/topic/922-polk-generation-next-closing-down/

Scott McD.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Two companys have made small runs of Baldwin sharks the past few years:

Rob Fern in the UK did a run of about 25 sharks:
http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/22935-shark-kit-arrives.html

And Mark Dashnaw of Kirkville locomotive works also offers a 3D printed Shark:
https://www.facebook.com/KLW3DPrinting/

It was most likely one of those..
almost certainty nothing to do with Polks Generation next.

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Rumors have it that Scott got saddled with all of Lewis's unsold stuff and broken promises....a heavy load in our fractured market.


John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Rumors have it that Scott got saddled with all of Lewis's unsold stuff and broken promises....a heavy load in our fractured market.
> 
> 
> John


I dont think it happened quite that way..
there was no un-sold stuff left to sell when Aristo folded.

Scott got in two containers of track from China after "Generation Next" was created..but that's about all he ever had to sell.

http://www.gscaletrainforum.com/index.php?/topic/566-polks-generationext/

Scot


----------



## Cmorais (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, after all this time Trainworld still has some PGN's 0-4-0 switchers to sell, which are identical to the old Aristocraft ones, so I'm not sure about that. I don't think Scott ordered them, more likely he was stuck with them.

José Morais 
Lapa Furada RR


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Plus you don't know how much never made it here...
Thanks Jose,
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Several large dealers for Aristo confirm what John said.

Give a call to Robby at RLD to get the story.

Track was ALWAYS made in a different factory, so the track was a different deal.

Greg



Scottychaos said:


> I dont think it happened quite that way..
> there was no un-sold stuff left to sell when Aristo folded.
> 
> Scott got in two containers of track from China after "Generation Next" was created..but that's about all he ever had to sell.
> ...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It was said also that the ore cars had been made but never shipped. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, would be fun to see those, they were a scaled up O scale model I think, the short-lived association with that O scale guy who made the "shorty" locos...

Greg


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone notice the Eggliners that Bachmann is selling look remarkably like the original Aristocraft ones?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, very close. I understand they will have the same motor block.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Bachmann, nee Kader in China was always the owner of the tooling, In time we will probably see many former Aristo models appear under the Bachmann name. Rumors are the Dash 9 is under consideration for reissue. Hopefully the SD45 will return someday as well My friend needs a full set of handrails for a SP SD45. There were probably unsold/undelivered product in China and Bachmann is testing the waters to see if it will sell and to clear out the warehouse in China. Its a shame we cannot get some of this production back in the USA again. With the costs of logistics and shipping from the other side of the planet, we cannot be to far from what it would cost to produce it here again. Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, I hope your use of the word "many" comes true... I think substituting "a few" is probably more realistic. 

Have your friend contact Navin at Precision RC (who makes the Revo) and see if he has the handrails... it's very likely.

Greg


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I will have him get ahold of Navin. Good idea Greg. What we see from Bachmann(Kader) depends alot on the market and what they perceive they can sell. One would hope and think that Dash 9's and SD45's would sell, but at what price. And can they produce them in todays market, and a price that modelers are willing to pay right now? Hard to say with the turmoil in the world. Only time will tell. Till then, enjoy the hunt for models made in the past, that can be some of the fun in itself. Happy hunting! Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You know, almost any price would be fine, unfortunately. I, myself think the SD45 in low and high hood would be the smartest thing to do, they can run on almost any layout, and aren't super new or super old.

Also, historically, they have been the best running of all Aristo diesels.

Let's keep our fingers crossed. Have your friend call, not email until he gets Navin. Navin is always in overload, but once you have gotten to him, he is the most helpful guy in the world.

Greg


----------

